# Fat Chance Yo Eddy S/N 249YO7



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Original paint with no rust.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Loud. Rad. Goofy saddle and post, though.
Is it a rider?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it needs BLACK cables.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice! I like the awful pink, but I have gaudy taste in Fats. Ha.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

colker1 said:


> it needs BLACK cables.


ditto.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I like the pink too. Makes me think watermelon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

How is a Turbo saddle goofy? Post is correct for the bike.


I wish it was brighter!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Grellow!

VERY NICE!

Complete with Big fat tires it was designed for!

I realize the pepto-cables pick up the color in the decal, but...I agree, black would be my choice.

Color cables are too BMX-y for me.

Grab-on II grips? I went through dozens of those.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"it needs BLACK cables"

It's original; check out the size of the brake housing.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> It's original; check out the size of the brake housing.


All 3 cables a different diameter?
Cool


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> "it needs BLACK cables"
> 
> It's original; check out the size of the brake housing.


oops.. it probably looks much better in person. those neon colours don't translate well in pics. 
i would still build it all black, syncros black so the grello would stand loud.
i think i want one of those early Yos.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Grellow!
> 
> VERY NICE!
> 
> Complete with Big fat tires it was designed for!


I second that! I really like Grellow. That and Team Violet are my two favorite bike colors.

What tires are you running?


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> How is a Turbo saddle goofy? Post is correct for the bike.


This bike is a little before my time, so maybe everything is period correct. The saddle just looks big to me. I am guessing this is a '93 bike? Like I said, a year or so before my time, so I am speaking at least partly out of ignorance.
In my opinion, stem and post should match, and using stuff like stem or post on high-end frame X from manufacturer Y is a minor sin.
Piddling complaints. 
I like the pink housing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

uphiller said:


> This bike is a little before my time, so maybe everything is period correct. The saddle just looks big to me. I am guessing this is a '93 bike? Like I said, a year or so before my time, so I am speaking at least partly out of ignorance.
> In my opinion, stem and post should match, and using stuff like stem or post on high-end frame X from manufacturer Y is a minor sin.
> Piddling complaints.
> I like the pink housing.


i believe it's from 91 or 92.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This is an early model Yo, as tested by MBA in October of 1990. It was specifically designed around the then new Specialized Extreme 2.5", as used on this build. The Sakae seatpost was a special run for the odd 29.4 mm size at the time, and likely came with the frame. A standard issue Fat stem would have been a Salsa Roller, with no seapost match.

Here is one with Team Paint and American Roller stem from the same period.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> This is an early model Yo, as tested by MBA in October of 1990. It was specifically designed around the then new Specialized Extreme 2.5", as used on this build. The Sakae seatpost was a special run for the odd 29.4 mm size at the time, and likely came with the frame. A standard issue Fat stem would have been a Salsa Roller, with no seapost match.
> 
> Here is one with Team Paint and American Roller stem from the same period.
> 
> View attachment 532591


cables are black.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

And grips are neon green.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:



> And grips are neon green.


ODI Attack Tomac grips! :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My 91 and 92 both came speced with a TCO (and Salsa Rollerstem for the 91 anyway). The Turbo can stay but an IRD or ti Syncros would be awesome 

In any case, sweet sweet bike! Nice that it is in XC Pro too.


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> This is an early model Yo, as tested by MBA in October of 1990. It was specifically designed around the then new Specialized Extreme 2.5", as used on this build. The Sakae seatpost was a special run for the odd 29.4 mm size at the time, and likely came with the frame. A standard issue Fat stem would have been a Salsa Roller, with no seapost match.
> 
> Here is one with Team Paint and American Roller stem from the same period.
> 
> View attachment 532591


I remember your bike well. At the time I had to make a choice between this or my Klein. Still wouldn't mind getting the Fat team. Thanks for sharing. BTW how did you come into possesion of this minty ride ?


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> This is an early model Yo, as tested by MBA in October of 1990. It was specifically designed around the then new Specialized Extreme 2.5", as used on this build. The Sakae seatpost was a special run for the odd 29.4 mm size at the time, and likely came with the frame. A standard issue Fat stem would have been a Salsa Roller, with no seapost match.
> 
> View attachment 532591


I bow to your superior knowledge. Seriously- I am always astounded by the knowledge level on this forum.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

There's _nothing_ like the ride of a rigid bike with big, fat, cushy tires leading the way. Love it! I just wish Fat's were made big enough for my frame.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"BTW how did you come into possesion of this minty ride?"

It came through eBay six or more years ago with an XT build, and was later sold to me. Headset, seatpost, and cable housings are from the original build. Not sure how it managed to stay so minty. It was located in the LA area.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> "BTW how did you come into possesion of this minty ride?"
> 
> It came through eBay six or more years ago with an XT build, and was later sold to me. Headset, seatpost, and cable housings are from the original build. Not sure how it managed to stay so minty. It was located in the LA area.


wow, that's really an abridged version of the story! 

nice bike. I will keep my eyes peeled for a black american stem for you.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Just protecting the guilty.

I have a silver stem I can trade.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Turbo saddle, a classic to this day, has been re-introduced by Selle Italia but not in leather, in vegan friendly vinyl - ugh. Slay the cows!

And the more obnoxious the better, stay with the hot pink!

Lastly, the rigid segmented fork is awesome, so glad it stays minty and classic without that front bobber. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Shayne said:


> All 3 cables a different diameter?
> Cool


Intriguing. I was in the thick of it by then, and I never recall differing front and rear shift cables. Brakes, yep. Thicker rear for better shifting? What was the thought?

Nice bike too, BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ah, Much Better*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the pink housing. Fits the bike well. Cool


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I like the housing too. It really does fit the bike and the time period.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice bike and nice photography!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Every hardtail bike I have owned since i worked at a bike shop with a brown 1990 Yo Eddy I have tried to craft as that one. Rigid steel fork, clean lines, fat fat tires and fast stable geometry. I will always regret never having bought that one, always.

I love the grellow by the way, and there was an MBA test of a Fat Yo Eddy with custom paint by lenny fried paint that I think set the epitome of the Fat Chance aesthetic quite nicely. If anyone has a picture of it please post that.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

You could have always adjusted the color in photoshop


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> I like the pink housing. Fits the bike well. Cool


+1 on that. Also appreciate the perfection of the housing section lengths.

Thats a badass bike. Seems a shame that it obviously wasn't ridden in the intended manner.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

+2 on the pink cables :thumbsup: late 80's early 90's were my favorite MTB years.

If you guys get the jones for a Fat:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Team-Fa...5908082?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5199655d72

might be priced a bit on the high side though 
(not really outing at that price, so....)

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! Not understanding the bumps though (not that I don't appreciate seeing it again). I am scrolling up and down and up and down and they look the same to me? Did you recable everything after riding it this year? I can be totally dense but what's the difference?

Either way, great bikes, DC.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Proper lighting with fairly accurate color representation. Grellow!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

OH! YES! Much better picture taking. haha! You need to ride these babies more!


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

uphiller said:


> Loud. Rad.*Goofy saddle* and post, though.
> Is it a rider?


:nono: Best vintage saddle ever.


----------



## Ride Free or Die (May 4, 2010)

That thing is seriously nice. I didnt think they had tire clearance that wide back then....Bad ass


----------

